# Ordered my beacon today!



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the same one, and it's pretty great. Very easy to use and accurate. Hopefully you won't ever need it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i personally dislike the Tracker - its too automated and doesn't supply enough information... it beeps and blurps and blinks like crazy, and to me it wasn't that intuitive. (haven't fiddled with anything from BCA for about 4 years they may have made changes)

i have an Ortovox f1 and an Orto M2.... the f1 is analog, not as good for multiple burials and not as trick as some all of the new stuff but alot of old timers like em for their intuitiveness. the M2 is digital/analog and doesn't offer as much info as the beacons frm the last few years (d3) that really pinpoint the multiple situations well.

all of this said, the Tracker is widely used - and often by beginners. Any beacon you get you just need to practice practice practice with and you should be fine. its just not the beacon for me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The best beacon is the one you can use

It's all about training yourself with it... I've got the Pieps DSP and actually need to bust it out and practice some with it


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn my Pieps is on sale for just over $300 these days.... It's a $450 beacon. I wonder if Pieps is coming out with a new one or something


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably so. That's why I was looking into the D3 because they just came out with a new one so you could find some smoking deals. I'll play around with it and see what I think. I can always exchange it if I don't like it.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Tracker is a great beacon, super easy to use and very reliable - what more would you want?
The D3 is good as well, and so is the Ortovox Patroller. You made a good purchase. Stay safe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> Tracker is a great beacon, super easy to use and very reliable - what more would you want?


That's what all the reviews I found said. The only negative I could find is it's size and it was mainly small women complaining about that. That doesn't bother me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine is the regular tracker with 2 antennas. The Tracker 2 bumps you up to 3.


----------

